
LISP I Programmer's Manual (1960) [pdf] - kick
http://history.siam.org/sup/Fox_1960_LISP.pdf
======
g82918
One really nice thing about older manuals is that they describe the entire
system since releasing it was a hassle. I wish more web framework has as good
of manuals instead of half the api being 'will document'.

------
kick
Previously, on _Hacker News_ :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7683939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7683939)

